# Painting the meds



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 6, 2010)

After the first one I couldn't stop.  Here's the first of two displays.  I still have to finish (start) the second.  About 30-45min invested per bottle.  They're a lot easier to read now and I'm happy with how they turned out.  What ya think?


----------



## crozet86 (Feb 6, 2010)

Looks great,really shows detail of embossing much better.Did your hand get tired?[]


----------



## ombudsman (Feb 6, 2010)

Everyone to their own taste (said the old lady as she kissed the cow.) I absolutely hate the effect. I wouldn't do it, and would immediately remove the paint if I acquired a bottle with paint added. 

 Whatever trips your trigger, though. Certainly no offense intended. You asked, I answered. FWIW, you did a nice job of it.

 Dave


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 6, 2010)

No offense taken at all Dave.  I was once of the same opinion.  I'll tell you what though, it makes em a lot easier to read and enjoy from a distance.  They hang in a spot that you need to look up at them, so without the paint you had to strain to read them (if you could at all).  I was contently taking them down to enjoy them.  Now I can stand back and read them.


----------



## ombudsman (Feb 6, 2010)

It certainly does make the embossing easier to see in a photo. More power to ya.
 Dave


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 7, 2010)

The paint makes up for what the glass lacks in color. Definitely makes the visual experience more stimulating from a distance. I would probably stick to a single solid color for uniformity's sake but it looks good to me.

 Aside from the ones with recessed panels, I think it would be a lot easier to get water-soluble ink or paint and soak a piece of fabric interfacing (Like felt but a tad more thin and fine-grained, depending on the type) in it and then press with uniform pressure or roll the bottles on it. Felt would probably work too as long as the fibers didn't get specks of ink or paint on the flat parts. You could do the job 20 times faster and assuming the bottles didn't have uneven embossing or a wavy panel, it would probably look extremely professional. Even with irregularities, you could back the interfacing with a pliable rubber or plastic sheet so you could press with your fingers as needed.

 I kinda like this idea actually now that i think about it, and will probably try it out on a few.


----------



## Dabeel (Feb 7, 2010)

Impressed with the time and effort it took for you to do it Aaron. I too like my glass to retain as much as to it's original condition as possible. I rarely even tumble a bottle.
 That's just me..............good work though!

 Doug


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 7, 2010)

Aaron your bottles look great, but Iâ€™m with Doug. I like my bottle to be in original condition. I'm also one remove paint from most of the bottle as soon as I get time. I do have a few that I have not gotten around to cleaning the paint off of yet. One drawback to painting bottles is that sometime the paint fills in dings on the letter and itâ€™s very hard to get it all out.  I also prefer untumbled bottles especially one with that ugly over tumbled waxy look.

 There is a collector in Michigan that spends three to four hours painting his bottle with a sharpie. Then uses a qtips dipped in nail polish remover and a magnifying glass to remove excess black that is not on the lettering from the bottle. They really do look great but I still like the original look myself.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 7, 2010)

I have to say nothing makes a bottle uglier than a sloppy painting of the embossing but you did a great job on yours. Very neat. I prefer my bottles naked but if someone is going to paint them they should take thier time and do it like you did.


----------



## Dean (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello Aaron, 

 I love them painted as they display alot better.  I've been known to do that to some of my bottles also.   Being a retired painting contractor I know that lacquer thinner will remove the paint real fast, if needed, or for a small job use finger nail polish remover (weakened lacquer thinner).  The paint can be removed with warm water & soap but it's time consuming.

 Great job,




 Dean Marvel


----------



## glass man (Feb 9, 2010)

AARON:MAN YOU DID A GREAT JOB ON THOSE! TAKES A LOT O PATIENCE! I PAINTED MY COLLECTION FROM THE 70S WITH OIL PAINT. [WATER BASED BETTER AS YOU CAN SEE SOME DON'T LIKE THEM PAINTED,AND IF YOU EVER HAVE TO SELL THEM MAKES IT SO MUCH EASIER]  I FIND IT REALLY RELAXING PAINTIG THEM!

 A FEW YEARS AGO ON THE COVER OF THE GLASS WORKS BOTTLE MAG. A PERSON THAT I SOLD A BOTTLE TO IN THE 70S WAS ON THE FROM COVER AND HIS COLLECTION WAS BEHIND HIM. WELL BECAUSE I PAINTED MY BOTTLES I COULD PLAINLY SEE THE BOTTLE I HAD SOLD HIM ALL THOSE YEARS AGO!!

 I PAINT MY BOTTLES NOW WHITH WHITE WATER BASED PAINT CAUSE I STARE AT EM DAY AND NIGHT![I AM SICK AIN'T I?] LOVE TO SEE THE EMBOSSING. I KEEP ALL MY BOTTLES CLOSE AT HAND JUST CAUSE I DIG LOOKING AT THEM. BLOWS MY MIND HOW MANY PEOPLE COME TO THE HOUSE AND DON'T EVEN NOTICE THE BOTTLES![THEY SICK TOO AIN'T THEY?]

 WELL ANY WAY I LOVE WHAT YOU HAVE DONE WITH YOUR BOTTLES!! JAMIE


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the comments everyone.  It's nice to see that even if you don't like the paint, you recognize my hard work.  That's a funny story Jamie.  That's cool that the guy kept them painted.  Here's the latest ones.  The one on the right took a long time, but it turned out very nice IMO.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Feb 28, 2010)

Another shelf done....finally.  I need to remove the bar on the bottom shelf for better viewing.  I really need to change the color on the Gogings too.  It turned out way too pink.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 1, 2010)

I like um ! You have a great hand at it . 
   bill


----------



## NorCalBottleHunter (Mar 1, 2010)

good stuff, painted or not, I like your collection so far!!!!!


----------

